# nos dolían las manos de sujetar el teléfono



## azulines

Recuerdo conversaciones telefónicas que duraban horas y horas, literamente. Recuerdo que al final de una de ellas, muy de madrugada, cuando ya habíamos colgado porque estábamos agotados y nos dolían las manos de sujetar el teléfono..

Javier Cercas  scrive in un modo apparentemente semplice ma , almeno per me, complicatissimo da tradurre. 

...Ricordo che alla fine di una delle tante (telefonate), verso l'alba ormai avanzata, dopo che avevamo finito la  telefonata perchè eravamo sfiniti, e le mani attaccate alla cornetta erano indolenzite......

OH Dio mio com'e' brutta la traduzione!!!!!!!!

Aiutoooooo !!!


----------



## chlapec

Perché no "alla fine di una di queste"? (Non si especifica "tante" in spagnolo)
Perché no "dopo aver riattaccato..."?
Non potresti dire come in spagnolo?: "...e le mani erano indolenzite di afferrare la cornetta"


----------



## azulines

chlapec said:


> Perché no "alla fine di una di queste"? (Non si *specifica* "tante" in spagnolo)
> Perché no "dopo aver riattaccato..."?
> Non potresti dire come in spagnolo?: "...e le mani erano indolenzite di afferrare la cornetta"



*Alla fine di una di queste*  non suona bene; l'uso dei dimostrativi in spagnolo assomiglia molto al siciliano,   ma e' diverso dall'uso che se ne fa in italiano

*le mani erano indolenzite di afferrare la cornetta  *
non e' una forma corretta in italiano

*dopo aver riattaccato*    giusto,  hai ragione e' la migliore traduzione


----------



## chlapec

e "...indolenzite a forza di afferrare"?


----------



## azulines

chlapec said:


> e "...indolenzite a forza di afferrare"?




Giusto! 

in italiano si possono usare queste forme (per esempio):

*a furia di * 

*a forza di  *

Oppure 

*per il tanto *


il problema e' che se provo a tradurre in questo caso specifico mi accorgo che non suona bene

a forza di *stringere*  la cornetta  .........vediamo 



...Ricordo che alla fine di una delle tante (telefonate), verso l'alba ormai avanzata, dopo aver riattacato  perchè eravamo sfiniti, con le mani indolenzite   a forza di *stringere*  la cornetta


----------



## chlapec

A me suona meglio adesso. Resta a sapere cosa ne pensa un tuo connazionale.


----------



## azulines

chlapec said:


> A me suona meglio adesso. Resta a sapere cosa ne pensa un tuo connazionale.


*Non ci resta che sapere* cosa ne pensa .........



Si,  aspetto con ansia l'opinione di Larroja


----------



## nuevoestudiante

a forza di *stringere* la cornetta .........vediamo 


Userei la forma attenuata "a forza di *tenere*" la cornetta...


_______________________________________

NEC CUM SPE NEC CUM METU



]


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao a tutti,
Alternative : reggere, impugnare [la cornetta/il telefono].


----------



## Larroja

azulines said:


> Recuerdo conversaciones telefónicas que duraban horas y horas, literamente. Recuerdo que al final de una de ellas, muy de madrugada, cuando ya habíamos colgado porque estábamos agotados y nos dolían las manos de sujetar el teléfono.



In effetti "al final de una de ellas" in italiano non è banalissimo da rendere in decenza. Sposterei un po' le cose, partendo dall'informazione che va preservata, ovvero che la telefonata finisce all'alba. Tipo:

_Ricordo conversazioni telefoniche che duravano ore e ore. Ne ricordo una, che si chiuse nell'alba avanzata, quando riattaccammo perché eravamo sfiniti, con le mani indolenzite a forza di reggere la cornetta..._


----------



## chlapec

Larroja said:


> In effetti "al final de una de ellas" in italiano non è banalissimo da rendere in decenza. Sposterei un po' le cose, partendo dall'informazione che va preservata, ovvero che la telefonata finisce all'alba. Tipo:
> 
> _Ricordo conversazioni telefoniche che duravano ore e ore. Ne ricordo una, che si chiuse nell'alba avanzata, quando riattaccammo perché eravamo sfiniti, con le mani indolenzite a forza di reggere la cornetta..._


 
Bellissimo, ma hai dimenticato che la frase prosegue in qualche modo: "recuerdo *que* al final de una de ellas,...,...(è successo qualcosa)" Se lo guardi accuratamente, questo *que* non lo hai tradotto.


----------



## Larroja

chlapec said:


> Bellissimo, ma hai dimenticato che la frase prosegue in qualche modo: "recuerdo *que* al final de una de ellas,...,...(è succeso qualcosa)" Se lo guardi accuratamente, questo *que* non lo hai tradotto.



È vero, volevo scriverlo ma mi sono dimenticata. Il punto è che se non so cosa succede dopo come faccio a prepararmi? Potrebbbe bastare anche una "e" per proseguire, ma se Azulines non ci illumina sarà dura... Lo aspettiamo!


----------



## azulines

Larroja said:


> È vero, volevo scriverlo ma mi sono dimenticata. Il punto è che se non so cosa succede dopo come faccio a prepararmi? Potrebbbe bastare anche una "e" per proseguire, ma se Azulines non ci illumina sarà dura... Lo aspettiamo!


Hai ragione e mi scuso , ecco l'intera frase 

* Recuerdo conversaciones telefónicas que duraban horas y horas, literamente. Recuerdo que al final de una de ellas, muy de madrugada, cuando ya habíamos colgado porque estábamos agotados y nos dolían las manos de sujetar el teléfono, volvió a llamarme para contarme, espantado, que ETA acababa de matar a Ernest Lluch.*


----------



## chlapec

In questo caso, la traduzione di Larroja non andrebbe bene, posto che quello che ricorda non è specificamente la chiamata precedente, ma quello che è accaduto (una seconda chiamata) dopo aver riattaccato. Ritorniamo all'inizio...


----------



## chlapec

Eccoci un'idea. Se funziona, l'italiano vero lo mettete voi:

Ricordo una volta che, dopo una chiamata che si era prollungata fino all'alba, e avendo riattaccato perché avevamo le mani...,


----------



## azulines

La soluzione iniziale di larroja m isembra molto bella. Dato il contesto io la traduzione la farei cos':

Recuerdo conversaciones telefónicas que duraban horas y horas, literamente. Recuerdo que al final de una de ellas, muy de madrugada, cuando ya habíamos colgado porque estábamos agotados y nos dolían las manos de sujetar el teléfono, volvió a llamarme para contarme, espantado, que ETA acababa de matar a Ernest Lluch.

Ricordo conversazioni telefoniche che duravano ore e ore. Ne ricordo una quando, verso l'alba ormai avanzata, dopo aver riattacato perchè eravamo sfiniti, con le mani indolenzite a forza di reggere la cornetta, mi chiamò di nuovo .....


----------



## chlapec

Ma, se cancelliamo il pezzo fra virgole, ci resta: "ne ricordo una...quando mi chiamò di nuovo" (suona strano, vero?)


----------



## azulines

chlapec said:


> Ma, se cancelliamo il pezzo fra virgole, ci resta: "ne ricordo una...quando mi chiamò di nuovo" (suona strano, vero?)


Si hai ragione non suona benissimo ma in italiano si usa dire:

Ricordo quando mi chiamò 

---
Alternativa
1)
Ricordo conversazioni telefoniche che duravano ore e ore. Ne ricordo una quando, verso l'alba ormai avanzata, dopo aver riattacato perchè eravamo sfiniti, con le mani indolenzite a forza di reggere la cornetta, mi chiamò di nuovo .....


2)
Ricordo conversazioni telefoniche che duravano ore e ore.* Ricordo quella volta che*,  verso l'alba  ormai avanzata, dopo aver riattacato perchè eravamo sfiniti, con le mani indolenzite a forza di reggere la cornetta, mi chiamò di nuovo .....


----------



## Larroja

Nuova proposta: _

Ricordo conversazioni telefoniche che duravano ore e ore. Ricordo quella volta che riattaccammo che l'alba era avanzata perché eravamo sfiniti, con le mani indolenzite a forza di reggere la cornetta, e mi richiamò che dirmi, spaventato, che l'ETA aveva appena ucciso Ernest Lluch. _


----------



## azulines

Larroja said:


> Nuova proposta: _
> 
> Ricordo conversazioni telefoniche che duravano ore e ore. Ricordo quella volta che riattaccammo che l'alba era avanzata perché eravamo sfiniti, con le mani indolenzite a forza di reggere la cornetta, e mi richiamò che dirmi, spaventato, che l'ETA aveva appena ucciso Ernest Lluch. _



Mi sembra perfetta ma se posso osare io cambierei 

_Ricordo conversazioni telefoniche che duravano ore e ore. Ricordo quella volta che riattaccammo *all'alba ormai*  avanzata,  perché eravamo sfiniti, con le mani indolenzite a forza di reggere la cornetta, e mi richiamò che dirmi, spaventato, che l'ETA aveva appena ucciso Ernest Lluch._


----------



## Larroja

azulines said:


> Mi sembra perfetta ma se posso osare io cambierei



Osa sempre e comunque!


----------



## azulines

Larroja said:


> Osa sempre e comunque!



Si ma se non approvi io ritiro la mozione


----------



## Larroja

Certo che la approvo, va benissimo. A questo punto, posto che la traduzione è corretta, entra in ballo il gusto personale, e tu devi scegliere quella che ti piace di più. Mi è venuto solo in mente che invece che "avanzata" è più preciso "inoltrata". Il resto, come preferisci.


----------



## azulines

Larroja said:


> Certo che la approvo, va benissimo. A questo punto, posto che la traduzione è corretta, entra in ballo il gusto personale, e tu devi scegliere quella che ti piace di più. Mi è venuto solo in mente che invece che "avanzata" è più preciso "inoltrata". Il resto, come preferisci.


Giusto!!!  quell'avanzata non mi suonava bene 
Ora e' perfetta !!


----------

